# Comparing e-cigarette aerosol to conventional cigarettes



## hands (20/2/15)

*Comparison of select analytes in aerosol from e-cigarettes with smoke from conventional cigarettes and with ambient air*

*http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0273230014002505*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (20/2/15)

This is it:

_"Analysis of the smoke from conventional cigarettes showed that the mainstream cigarette smoke delivered approximately *1500 times* more harmful and potentially harmful constituents (HPHCs) tested when compared to e-cigarette aerosol or to puffing room air. The deliveries of HPHCs tested for these e-cigarette products were similar to the study *air blanks* rather than to deliveries from conventional cigarettes; no significant contribution of cigarette smoke HPHCs from any of the compound classes tested was found for the e-cigarettes.". _My bolding

Thanks for sharing, @hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

